# Eberlestock framepacks



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with everlestock framepacks? Looking for a new pack but don't want to spend a lot and the pack be crap


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure I understand what pack your looking for from eberlystock but personally Iike the frame or freight pack in cabelas brand. Its light and versitle

But
I have the x2 pack from eberlystock and love it for a day hunting pack.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure which model yet. Would be a larger pack for a 10 day hunt


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't used the larger eberlystock packs but for hunts that long I think id go to REI and look at regular backpacking packs. Their lighter and you would have several to choose from with several different price points cheaper than anything in the hunting industry. They hose $$ us for hunting items.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks I will check them out


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the Eberlestock J105 and have since parted ways with it. I still have an X2 for other use but for the bigger pack in and pack out jobs I went with a Stone Glacier. The J105 did well for the time frame I used it and packed out 3 or 4 elk with it.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

For 10 days I would just get a horse.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I've packed 4 elk and a deer with my X2. I've also been on several 10+ mile hikes with it, and it's been a good pack. I'm sure there are more comfortable and lighter packs out there, but all things considered, I've been happy with the durability and versatility of Eberlestock.


----------

